# Ground Beef 93/7 NESCO JERKY



## daveomak (Aug 6, 2016)

My buddy used to make this years ago...  As I recall it was very good SOOOOO, here I go....













NESCO Beef Jerky 93-7 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 5, 2016


















NESCO Beef Jerky 93-7 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 5, 2016






Add 3#'s 93/7 to the KA and 1/3 cup water to the dry goods and mix very thoroughly...













NESCO Beef Jerky 93-7 005.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 5, 2016






Spray Todd's AMAZING MATZ with some veg. oil so maybe the meat will release easier...

Honestly, I don't know how I got along without these matz..  they make life SOOO  EASY...













NESCO Beef Jerky 93-7 006.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 5, 2016






Close up of well used MATZ....













NESCO Beef Jerky 93-7 007.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 5, 2016






Preparing the GB...   2 stiff plastic mats with 2 sheets of parchment between the mats...

Place 1# of GB between the sheets of parchment and smoosh the meat outward then roll with something

to obtain a "uniform" thickness about 1/4" or so.....  the GB should shrink to about 3/16 after the cook... 













NESCO Beef Jerky 93-7 011.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 5, 2016






Transfer the meat to the MATZ....  I placed the MATZ on top of the flattened GB then flipped it over and peeled

the parchment from the GB...













NESCO Beef Jerky 93-7 012.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 5, 2016






NO SMOKE is being added....   There is liquid smoke in the dry stuff...

Smoker is sitting at 120 for the initial drying stage....   Oh.... I added the packets of cure per directions.. the packet said nitrite is 0.62%....  That should put the salt at around 2-2.25%....  I should have weighed the stuff in the cure packet to know for sure....   Next time...   Nope, going to weigh a packet now...   It's important to know stuff like that....

Stuff inside the packet weighs.......   12.2 grams.... @ 0.62% nitrite means 0.076 grams of nitrite added per pound of meat...  0.076 /  454  = equals 167 Ppm nitrite in the GB...  and the salt content of the GB mix will be about 2.5%, not knowing what other stuff is in the cure mix like non caking ingredients etc....  close enough.....

When curing meat, it is very important to have a scale that can accurately weigh small amounts such as this....   or spices to get a consistent recipe...  0-100 grams range for about $10 is a very reasonable safety device....

So NOW WE KNOW how much nitrite and salt we just put into our jerky....    I feel better..    2 fingers of a Kentucky Matilda, if you would be so kind....













Beef Jerky 020.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 5, 2016





 ..













Beef Jerky 021.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 5, 2016






I will use a sharp chef's knife to slice the GB when it comes out of the smoker oven.....

bbl........    Dave













002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 6, 2016






Fairly bland... Needs black pepper and other stuff.....

Good thing I have AC Leggs package to try next....


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 6, 2016)

Interesting Dave, I never thought of rolling out and slicing afterward. Probably a lot easier than using (and cleaning!) The jerky cannon I have.

I have to try this out soon.


----------



## tropics (Aug 6, 2016)

Dave I tried that years back and found it to be to salty,maybe they changed.Looks good thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks real good from here Dave!

Al


----------



## dward51 (Aug 6, 2016)

Interesting idea.  I also never thought of drying it as a large sheet and cutting to shape when done.  Should work just fine!  I may give this a try next time I make the Smoking Gun jerky that I normally make in to rounds (al la Ragweed's method).  Should streamline the process a lot.


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice GB jerky Dave, I like things like that, I made a bunch of Curly's ground bacon once and it was great.

Thanks for sharing.













I would Eat That In 2 Seconds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 31, 2016


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 6, 2016)

GBJ looks real good Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2016)

Tasty looking jerky Dave! My grandma used to make sheet jerky in her little chief years ago.


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 7, 2016)

Looks like some mighty fine snacking brother. B

Pont!


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2016)

This looks great and I am sure it will be gone soon despite your comments about blandness! Points for a nice post.

Disco


----------



## sigmo (Aug 14, 2016)

I've gotta try that!

Thanks!


----------

